# Milhaud - String Quartet 1 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Finished off my week's Milhaud listening with the *Fanny Mendelssohn Quartet*'s account. Again, there was plenty to enjoy and admire. However, the sound is a bit boxy even if the performance is very good.

So, after a week I've listened to all the ones I could and I'm recommending one of the recordings I already have but with one caveat.

*My pick*
*
The Petersen quartet *play the hell out of this one. It's a really impressive performance, full of vigour, fire and terrific ensemble playing (listen to some of those scurrying runs in the final movement - they're sublime) . However, I do wish they'd held back a little in the first movement. They're just too quick and it slightly detracts from the music, diminishing the beauty of that opening theme (listen to the Arriaga's for how to play this opening movement). However, it's a small grumble and the Petersens are so much more persuasive across the quartet than all the others so my vote goes to them this week.

The Arriagas are a solid 2nd choice here with their sweet tone. Parisii Quartet are very good too but they miss that 3rd movement and they are better in other Milhaud quartets for me (especially the mid to late ones). I hope that you've enjoyed the Milhaud. I've certainly enjoyed playing it again after a break.


----------

